# How to secure threaded brass rod



## kmetzger (Jun 4, 2013)

I've decided to try my hand at reproducing this music stand:
http://mydadsfurnitureblog.blogspot.mx/2012/11/cello-music-stand.html

The hardest part will be steam bending the two uprights. But I'm also ordering the hardware and am trying to figure out how to attach the two arms shown in the third photo from the top. I'm thinking of using 1/8" brass rod threaded on one end. But how to secure them? I can't find 1/8" dowel inserts or cap nuts.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Wow I am planning to build the same one for my son and have been thinking about the same question.

I think it is bigger than 1/8" I would say 1/4.

How about a threaded insert like this:









Hard to explain but I think a little dowel or mortise would hold the arms, while the rod would be screwed into the piece holding the threaded insert.

I want to make mine able to take it apart for transport. I'm thinking a little knurled knob either threaded on or soldered onto end of the brass rods would enable to unscrew by hand.

Good luck. I hope you will post your progress on this project!


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

You could insert the end of the rod through a dowel and peen the end so it's free to rotate but won't come out. Then epoxy/glue the dowel into the hole in the stand. You wouldn't need it threaded that way.


----------



## ddockstader (Jun 21, 2009)

If your heart is not set on 1/8" brass rod, you can get all kinds of brass cap nuts from McMaster-Carr. But 1/8" translates into a #5 rod which is one size McMaster-Carr doesn't have. But they have just about every other size.


----------



## kmetzger (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks for your ideas. I'll work on a good solution. rwe: I hope we can exchange notes on how to do the whole thing, especially the steam bending.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Even though I've never done any it looks pretty straightfoward.
You have to make a pattern to clamp against and do some testing.

If I made one, I would either make a box or use a big pipe with a wallpaper steamer attached.
Lots of Youtube videos on this.

Good luck I will be a little while before I can start as I have one big workbench project I am finishing, and another I need to finish.


----------



## kmetzger (Jun 4, 2013)

Here are two steam generators I'm considering: 
Earlex $65 http://www.amazon.com/Earlex-SS77USSG-Steam-Generator/dp/B005JRF43M/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1457793525&sr=8-6&keywords=wallpaper+steamer
Rockler $75 http://www.amazon.com/Rockler-Bending-Bentwood-Carryall-Download/dp/B005DQJYLW/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1457793793&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=rockler+steam+generator


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Kim, if you can't get the steamer, you might consider a glued up lamination using thin strips.


----------

